# Benny's blistered nose, what could it be?



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

One of my mom's dachshunds Benny has a badly bumpy and blistered nose. My daughter says yesterday he was all dusty and had three holes punctured into his nose, just small holes. Today his nose is somewhat swollen but not much, but is is covered in bumpy blisters that look for all the world like poison ivy does on a person. We just can't figure out what in the world is going on with him. His whole long dachshund nose is covered in these things, he has been rubbing at them earlier like they itch, but otherwise acting fine. In fact just now he was ripping around the yard at high speeds play fighting and chasing his brother and mom's little terrier. I told mom to give him a tiny piece broken off a benedryl tablet like a third of one because he is so small. I thought maybe a spider, wasp, ant or something got him but I don't know why it looks like poison ivy I didnt think poison ivy bothered dogs. 
Any ideas anyone? I don't have any pics at this time.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds like fire ants to me. The bites will blister and itch like crazy. Benadryl will help. 1 mg per lb is the dosage. It will probably make him sleepy and could cause a little loose stools but he will get relief from the bites. You can give another dose 8 hours later if he still has symptoms.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like either ants or another bug bit to me. Definitely give the benadryl . Doesn't sound like his airway is being compromised if he is running around like you say , lol , thats a blessing  
And its not affecting him in any other way other then his nose being blistered  See how the benadryl works for him . Sometimes , in some instances , it can have the adverse effect and make them act just like he is acting , running around. Just so you know , don't give it to him again , if you want to sleep  Not sure if keeping his nose moist will help or hinder healing though……he will most likely lick it off anyways , but i was thinking a tiny bit of Neosporin. The nose heals quickly so hopefully you will see improvement soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..I would give benedryl...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Guys, glad y'all are thinking along the same lines as I was I just didn't want to miss something obvious.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I still want pictures of the young man


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Benny and his brother Emmett, I have shared these on here before. Benny is the black and tan Emmett the red. I just don't have any from today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im in love  I love hounds 
They were so adorable and so very huggable :hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hounds , the little buggers they are , are always into something , lol.
So its no surprise about poor Benny's nose  
There is something about Dachshunds , all i want to do is hug them


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The family that owned them had to move and my best friend agreed to foster and rehome them, well they made it all the way to my mom she just wanted Benny but once she saw them and how bonded they were she couldn't leave Emmett. Anyway Emmett is my favorite in personality he is such a love bug. Benny is somewhat stand offish not shy but just sort of aloof compared to Emmett, don't get me wrong he is still super friendly he just doesn't really like to be held. Emmett is supposed to be my daughters dog and he is very bonded to my daughter but he still lives at mom's with his brother. Of course we just live right across the road so she sees him every day.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so nice they got to stay together  Sounds like Emmet has the best of both worlds


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

both are adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , how is the young man's nose doing ?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

it looks a little better today, but still blistered, the slight swelling has went down so now it is just the blisters, looking at them today, I really think he got into a nest of something, spiders, yellow jackets, ants of some kind, something that stung or bit him numerous times. 
And y'all will laugh but I was holding his brother Emmett and I said "Emmett what happened to Benny's nose" and Emmett took his nose and stuck it between my arm and body like a dog would stick it's snout into a hole to investigate, I asked him three times and he did the same thing every time. Now I know you guys will probably think I am crazy but I think Emmett was trying to tell me Benny stuck his nose somewhere it didn't belong... which is exactly what I think must have happened. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im glad it hasn't gotten worse  Hopefully it will heal up quickly.
Maybe some Neosporin would help ?
Aww , thats cute , lol. I have no doubt Emmett is trying to answer you !
That is so funny , lol. They are so darling


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are the sweetest little things.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter put triple antibiotic ointment on it both yesterday and today, she even tried to bandage it for him yesterday and that lasted all of about two seconds. Probably better open anyway but she didn't' want him to bump it and make it bleed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thats good , but i wouldn't cover it , it has to breathe . I know putting a even a thin layer is clogging up the pores , but the meds will help him  I could just see him trying to take a bandage off , lolol.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well Benny's nose is almost completely well already. I don't know what it was he got into but the blisters have gone and all that remains are marks where they were, no swelling, the raised part is all gone. I figure in a couple of days you won't be able to tell anything ever happened.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great news !!! Yay for Benny  
Good work !


----------

